# Uk Marriage Certificate Translation



## CoastSea (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello,
I am in the process of getting my paperwork together for my Permesso application. I am a American and my husband is British. We were married in London and I have been told my the Permesso Office that I need to get my marriage certificate translated into Italian and that I need to contact a UK embassy in Italy to get it done. Can anyone please tell me if this is correct? Do I need any kind of stamp from the Embassy?

Thank you!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

No, the British Embassy isn't involved in this process. The British Embassy in Rome has an "Informative Notice" written in English and Italian in the notarial services section of their Web site that you can print out and provide to the Anagrafe. It politely requests that your Anagrafe accept a self-certification. That should do the trick.

If it doesn't, then the British Embassy also publishes a list of private individuals who provide notarial services in Italy. You can try contacting any of those individuals to get a notarized translation for that marriage certificate and to otherwise provide advice on how to proceed. _That_ should work.


----------



## CoastSea (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello, Thank you very much for your help. The office said that the certificate has to be in Italian to I will contact the British Embassy to find someone to do the translation.


----------



## Mozella (Nov 30, 2013)

When I needed a translation of my marriage certificate I did it myself. I used Google for the translation and Photoshop to format and print the document. I duplicated all the fancy fonts, razzle-dazzle around the edges, and so on. I even duplicated the gold seal pretty well.

The clerk was happy.


----------

